# Post Ween therapy is now OPEN....



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

jdubbya posted a while ago about the post-Ween let down.


Just wanted you to know that like in the Charles Schulz "Peanuts" cartoon, like Lucy's sign sez, the doctor is IN...pay your nickel....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's too late for psychotherapy for me:googly:

To tell the truth (wich I usually do), I'm feeling no letdown. We had a great time, got a good turnout (the tradeoff being I think fewer kids actually spent time looking at what we did, although the zombie grave escape definitely got a lot of attention), none of the props dissolved in the rain, and the house is going to finally get back into some kind of order...maybe


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I agree with Roxy. I don't know why but I'm not feeling post ween depression.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No depression here, just need to get things put away, and get the house cleaned up. Then a little time to relax before I think about Halloween again (though we do have lots of pictures and videos to cull through).


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL the years go by so fast now, and having just started out, how can I help but see it as _pre_-Halloween. The clock is ticking...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am having the first year with NO let down, since this year, I didn't work 'til I thought I would die. LOL.
I had FUN. Go figure! No stress...no arguing with hubby (YAY!) and we had exactly enough candy. The house still has everything up & on it, but I don't care how fast I get it down. And I have enough leftover, white-chocllate covered, dipped thin pretzels to last me til the end of the week. 

There, I had my time on the couch.

WHO'S NEXT??!!??


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to Garden Ridge to look at the Halloween stuff on sale and it was nothing but Christmas crap and crappy Christmas music. *sigh*

I think I'll feel better after the Christmas music stops.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

InfernoFudd said:


> I went to Garden Ridge to look at the Halloween stuff on sale and it was nothing but Christmas crap and crappy Christmas music. *sigh*
> 
> I think I'll feel better after the Christmas music stops.


Don't knock the Christmas stuff - use it as an opportunity to pick up an animated reindeer to corpse


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I AM feeling the post Halloween blues and the thought of cleaning up this place and storing everything away makes me sad...but WTF, I'll get over it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our numbers were down a little, but with the massive amounts of wind and rain, we did manage to pull off a haunt, although not exactly what I had planned. No regrets here...just overwhelmed with the amount of stuff still to go through and put away. And finding out that the step son is moving back in, we now have to totally rearrange 5 rooms in the house to make him fit somewhere! That's my only regret....that it's all happening within 2 weeks of Halloween so we have no down time!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im not feeling it either. I still have the interior of the house to do, but otherwise im in great shape for the end of the season. I was actually saying the other night that I wanted to decorate for Xmas already LOL. I must be sick in the head or something.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I usually take all of my Halloween decor down during the first two days of November....because if I don't, I'm tempted to let it stay up forever. My yard looks so dull and empty, and my house looks just blah. Gosh, what I wouldn't do to see a skeleton in the window right now.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure if it's the post-ween blues that I have or if I'm just plain lazy this year, I still haven't gotten around to the tear down!
Halloween went well for me this year so I think it's just laziness on my part:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel the way a lot of you guys feel. I worked it for a long time and when the day came, I had a great time despite the raging winds and rain showers. I did managed to take down 80% of the outdoor things and am getting a slow start in putting them away due to my weekday schedule. Last night I did get all the batteries out of the props and packed three big boxes in the basement. For some reason or another, I am just taking my good ole time in boxing up things.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I considered getting a little weepy last sunday  BUT I had football tickets WOOP!
(NO crying at the stadium, you know) and the B-more RAVENS had a glorious victory.
So I'm saving my blues for this weekend. I haven't had a chance to take anything down yet. After the clean up I have promised to Get On the long "honey do list" that I have been putting off for the last few months so could make corpses and such.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I got the last of the stuff put away today. It's nice to have the house neat again before the Christmas carnage sets in. I used to be down after Halloween but as I get older, it's another event you look forward to, pull off, and then move on to the next. I agree that the biggest "downer" is having to pack it all up and store it again, but I somehow manage to condense a little each year and make more space.
Okay, bring on the Turkey!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, I AM feeling blue and burned out.

I got the flu last week and was having chills and fever Halloween night, just got back to work yesterday (was out since last Thursday) and I barely remember most of the weekend.

I was out there on Sunday with also-sick hubby to take down and put in the garage the outdoor stuff, but it was work for a little, sit down and rest, take meds, go back out... 

Our party the week before got screwed - had only 7 people show (most were out sick!) and I still have a houseful of Halloween that needs to be taken down and stored.

Hubby and I are talking about taking next year off. No Halloween at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Hubby and I are talking about taking next year off. No Halloween at all.


No, no, don't take Halloween off!!! That's so extreme!

What you might need is just a scale back or change of pace. Keep it simple, but still celebrate; otherwise, you run the risk of feeling left out when the season rolls around again.

Of course, no matter what you do, you can always enjoy it vicariously through your many friends here


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL- yeah *I* said I was taking the year off , too. Once mid September hit, I got THE ITCH....
I did scale it way back, though. And I am sick as well- can't shake this flu...the past 4 weeks are a blur. Maybe I'll die and my family can eat me for Thanksgiving.The fever is pre-cooking me from the inside out.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been feeling a bit melancholy and I've got no projects going on when I get home now so it's odd. I'm about 90% torn down and the house looks normal again but the remaining 10% is undesirable and I've been putting it off. I'll probably get to it this weekend.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

It's to late for me
I'm just starting to feel behind for Oct. 31st 2010


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

No depression here. Despite the crappy weather and the number of setbacks in the haunt itself, it was a damn good year and we all had a great time. We even managed to get everything put away on November 1st. There is a bit of melancholy because this was our last haunt at this house. 

If anything though just extremely mentally and physically exausted. I worked myself to the bone trying to get as many of my plans and props done before the big day. In a way the weather was a sign to cut back a bit this year. So I've been spending most of this week just decompressing. Haven't really been feeling like doing ANYTHING much less 'ween stuff either. Just mentally burnt out.

Typically we've had a strict no Halloween rule between Nov 1 and Dec 31 in the house. But I sense this year that has lightened up a bit since Kaoru has joined our wonderful community. I don't mind either way though cause it gives me a chance to wind down a bit.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Between being sick for almost two months and my heart issue (the ICD went off Saturday afternoon so the party was postponed til this Saturday) it was a rough year for me. I look forward to a bit of down time to recharge and clean up. But by January I will be tinkering with something. Need to get the hot wire foam cutter done too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Last night I did organize and put the outside stuff in the basement. Tonight I will be taking the inside decorations down and then on the weekend I will be taking down the cemetary fence. My Spooky Town display will be the last thing to be boxed up. I do put up my autumn stuff while taking down the Halloween decorations. 

After all the rain and everyone coming through the front door on Halloween, I will probably be shampooing the living room rug once I get the Spooky Town display down. It could sure use it. Damn - I exhausted just posting this post and thinking what I have to do once I get home.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Da Weiner said:


> After all the rain and everyone coming through the front door on Halloween, I will probably be shampooing the living room rug once I get the Spooky Town display down. It could sure use it. Damn - I exhausted just posting this post and thinking what I have to do once I get home.


I hear ya - I did make a start on tear down last night, hopefully I won't turn that damn wii on when I get home from work (kicked boyfriend out of house last week so I'm finally getting a chance to play it) and finish the tear down tonight. Plan on shampooing carpets this weekend and getting all the windows washed.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, big time blues here!! This year was particularly eventful, and it all went by so fast for me, I can't believe Halloween is over... I am starting to get into Christmas shopping/sewing mode, but I can't bear to look at the Christmas stuff in the store yet. We plan to work on props all year from now on, so I guess Halloween is never really gone. I'll be ok...sniff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> jdubbya posted a while ago about the post-Ween let down.
> 
> Just wanted you to know that like in the Charles Schulz "Peanuts" cartoon, like Lucy's sign sez, the doctor is IN...pay your nickel....


its only a nickle? nice *sits down on stool and pays a nickle*

i feel dead inside. I'll probably never celebrate Halloween again and i feel as if i've lost all desire to. i know it sounds melodramatic but that's my honesty. I have many regrets that i never got my chance to build anything i wanted to or set out to do.

I'm still sticking around and you haven't seen the last of me. but alas, my halloween spirit has crossed over :crykin:

maybe at least one of you can carry on my idea of building a gargoyle fountain with glow water.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like everyone to see how un-depressed my dog was following the Halloween teardown. We piled almost everything into the basement to start drying out before putting it all away.

This may be my favorite shot this year:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd like everyone to see how un-depressed my dog was following the Halloween teardown. We piled almost everything into the basement to start drying out before putting it all away.
> 
> This may be my favorite shot this year:


Roxy is that a electric blanket for the doggie? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Roxy is that a electric blanket for the doggie? LOL


Man, she'd love that!

No, it's a regular dog bed. We just have an extension cord there because there's a bookcase in front of the outlet.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No let down for me either, except that associated to clean up. I am already considering some new additions to my haunt for mext year.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we had lots of fun and good friends over it get's bigger and bigger each year we had over 300 tots and lots of lookers thanx to nixie and her website she put us on the map.....down fall gotta make more props to raise the hype wait down fall this is freaking awsome I love building props .....Wife is already talking about christmas display so I'll be in the freezing cold while pooky points out the window where she wants things lollollollol....so I got no time to be blue


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Roxy - I'm glad your doggie is taking the news well about Halloween being over!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

No post halloween blues, but I have one more night of haunting 

I am however starting to feel the pressure of time ticking away. Only 359 days left until halloween. If you break that down to 51 weeks and working on the weekends I've only got 102 days to tear down this year and get next year built


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Roxy, I think our dogs both had the same feelings about Halloween being over. My Sergio totally relieved and completely exhausted after everyone had left halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the picture, Fick!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Halloween over? No way! I'm carrying it over to Christmas this year. I'm planning a Halloween themed Christmas tree.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

How can there be Post-Ween depression when we here live it all year long?
Just stay on this site and all will be well!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

This year was just so up and down in my family life that I had almost no energy to get excited for Halloween. I do feel sad that its all over so quickly, but not all that much. 
I am glad that I'm apparently not the only one that for some inexplicable reason thought of that C holiday coming up. I do also have some more outdoor things to tear down that a nastily timed rain storm prevented me from putting away quickly.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am actually doing pretty good this year. Most of the time when I take things down I feel like the world is coming to an end. But not this year. Which is good I might say.


----------

